# NS/NdeM 2-8-4's and DT&I Super 2-8-2's!



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

So, my railroad has a complex history, and the desire for "Bantam Weight" locomotives has take a turn for the confusing... -  - a little historical fiction may help here:

In WW2, the Evergreen Roads were strapped for power. They were also key to being a different route to Hanford, via Idaho, Connel, Washington, Warren, Jct. and handing off at Othello to the Milwaukee Road. With this, the War Production Board, and the Manhatten Project were more than willing to bend to the requests of the Evergreen Roads. To free up lighter power for the movements to Othello, the Evergreen Roads' Washington Pacific Lines (Puget Sound and Washington Pacific R.R. &. N. Co.), needed to send it's USRA Heavy 2-8-2's east to the Camas Prairie & Columbia River, and the Columbia & Puget Sound. In exchange, the WPB allowed Complete Knock-Down (CKD) kit coppies (manufactured under special code "XECKD_" A=Alco, B = Baldwin, D = Davenport, H = H.K. Porter, L = Lima, V = Vulcan Iron Works; that's another story! - ) of:

5: NS 2-8-4's (the lightest 2-8-4 design used in the U.S.A.), 

6: DT&I 2-8-4's (outfitted like NPK locomotives; really Rivarossi 2-8-4's), 

12: DT&I "Super 2-8-2's," 

2: Midland Valley 601 Class/USRA light 2-8-2's, 

2: WW2, U.S.A. built, Russian 2-10-0 Decapods

And...

1: USATC S-160 2-8-0!

Now in real life, how could I replicate the NS/NdeM 2-8-4 and the DT&I "Super Mikado" types of locomotives. I believe the later three I can solve, but the first and thrird baffel me. They're not exactly "Off the Shelf." Here are some pictures:

The NS/NdeM 2-8-4's (The Evergreen Roads would have gotten them, but we were beaten in bids every single time they changed hands all the way to the NdeM! - ).

























The DT&I "Super-Mikados!"









And for good measure, The WW2 Russian 2-10-0 Decapods!









Any ideas? -


----------

